# Wheels



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 13, 2020)

It took me a while to see it.......


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 13, 2020)

Keenly spotted. How many are there?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 13, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> It took me a while to see it.......


Really? I thought it was easy to see.



zulu42 said:


> Keenly spotted. How many are there?


Mmm...only one being refracted, but no idea how many in the pic lol. Thanks.


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 13, 2020)

Very cool effect!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 14, 2020)

Very nice! Use the same effect with nudes and your photos will be in every gallery!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 14, 2020)

87 wheels


----------



## edsland (Feb 14, 2020)

That’s a lot of very cool little wheels


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 14, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Very nice! Use the same effect with nudes and your photos will be in every gallery!


Not if they're nude _selfies_


zulu42 said:


> 87 wheels


You didn't really count them...did you?


edsland said:


> That’s a lot of very cool little wheels


Thank you much!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 14, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You didn't really count them...did you?



Only one way to verify...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 14, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't really count them...did you?
> ...



I will take your word


----------



## TWX (Feb 14, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Keenly spotted. How many are there?


One visible, though presumably five.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 17, 2020)

Cool shot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

